# 2010 AMHR National Candid photos



## Erica (Sep 22, 2010)

Now these are just candids from what we snapped....so quality of the pictures and stuff in the way is an issue in some...but here are my "kids" and their winnings from 2010 Nationals.

Thanks to so many people too - I can't list them as the list would go on and on.....as it's so many people that make nationals so much fun each year, win or lose, times at the watern' hole, needing something extra right at the gate and people lending a hand, meeting people, helping hold a horse ext.....so many of my great friends all in one place at one time with horses on top of it, makes for a 10 days!

23 National Championships (13 horses - 11 came home with National Champion titles and the other two with top five/tens)

9 Res. National Championships

6 - 3rd places

7 - Top Five finishes

7 - top Ten finishes

Clementine was on the High Point Youth Team

Liston was Res. Champion 7under High point Boy

and I was High Point Ammy in the Under and Over Halter divisions

Stall Decoration winner

















*Erica's Rockn' In the Free World*

34" yearling colt

*National Champion Ammy Jr Stallions Over (placing 1,1,2)

*National Champion Yearling Stallions 32-34" (placing 1,1,2)

*National Champion Owned/bred/shown stallions over (placing 1,1,2)

*National Top Five Futurity Over Yearling Colt


----------



## Erica (Sep 22, 2010)

*Erica's Can't Take My Eyes Off You* (aka:Squirt)

28.5" yearling colt

*National Champion Ammy Jr Stallions Under(placing 1,1,2)

*National Champion Futurity Yearling Stallions Under

*National Champion Owned/bred/shown stallions under (1,1,5)

*National 3rd Yearling stallions 30" under
















*Erica's Jesse James of WallStreet *(HOF)

6yr old gelding

*National Champion Ammy Sr. Geldings Over (1,1,1)

*National Champion Gelding Incentive Over (1,1,1)

*National Champion Youth Sr. Geldings Over, 7yrs under, Liston Reed

*National Top 3 Youth Sr. Geldings Over, 8-12 yrs, Clementine Weeks

*National Top Ten Aged Sr. Geldings 36-38

*National Top Five Solid Color shown by chris Allen


----------



## Erica (Sep 22, 2010)

*Erica's Taking My Turn*

34.75" 2yr old gelding

*National Champion Ammy Jr Geldings, Over (1,1,1)

*National Champion Open Geldings 33-35" (1,1,5)

*National Champion Owned/bred/shown geldings over (1,1,1)

*National Res. Champion Youth jr geldings over, 7 under, Liston Reed

*National Res. Champion Youth jr geldings over, 8-12yrs, Clementine Weeks

*National Res. Champion Multi Color (2,4,8) shown by Chris Allen
















*Erica's Knock U Out*

32.5" 2yr old gelding

*National Champion Ammy Jr Geldings, Over (1,2,3)

*National Champion Geldings Incentive Under (1,1,2)

*National Champion Geldings Owned/Bred/Shown under(1,1,2)

*National Champion youth jr geldings under, 8-12, Clementine Weeks

*National Res. Champion Youth jr geldings under, 7 under, Liston Reed

*National Res. Champion Open 2yr old geldings 31-33" (1,2,2)


----------



## Erica (Sep 22, 2010)

*Erica's Tiny Trotter of WallStreet*

36" 3yr old stallion

*National Champion Ammy Sr. STallions Over (1,1,1)

*National Res. Champion Sr. Stallions 34-36" (1,2,3)











*Erica's Knockn' On Heavens Door*

29.75" yearling mare

*National Champion Youth jr mare under, 8-12, Clementine Weeks

*National Res. Champion Ammy Jr Mares Under, (2,3,4)

*National Res. Champion Incnentive Mare Under (2,2,2)

*National Res. Champion Futurity Yearling Mare Under

*National Top 3 Open Yearling mare 30" under

*National Top 3 Mare Owned/Bred/Shown by


----------



## Erica (Sep 22, 2010)

*Erica's Total KNockOut* (HOF)

34" Sr. Stallion

*National Champion Ammy Sr. Stallions Under (1,1,1)

*National Top Four Futurity 3yr old stallions/geldings

*National Top Ten(6) Sr. Stallions 32-34" under
















*Erica's Tanquery of WF* (HOF)

33.25" 3yr old gelding

*National Champion Ammy Sr. Geldinds, Under (1,1,1)

*National Top 3 Youth Sr. Geldings under, 7 yrs under, Liston Reed

*National Top 4 Youth Sr. GEldings under, 8-12, Clementine Weeks

*National Top Ten (7) Sr. Geldings 32-34"


----------



## Erica (Sep 22, 2010)

b]Erica's Dream Along With Me [/b](HOF)

34" 3yr old mare

*National Champion Ammy Sr. Mare Under (1,1,2)

*National Top 4 Youth Sr. mares under, 8-12, Clementine Weeks






*Erica's Full Throttle*

36.25" two year old stallion

*National Top Ten (7) Futurity 2yr old stallion/gelding over

go so busy this guy didn't even get to go in his open class...






*Aloha Acres Amirs Kamiliah*

34" two year old mare

*National Top Five Youth Jr Mares Over, 8-12, Clementine Weeks

*National Top Ten(8) Two year old mare 33-35"


----------



## Erica (Sep 22, 2010)

*LTD Magic Jumper* (HOF)

36.5" 14yr old gelding

*National Champion Youth Showmanship over, 7yrs under, Liston Reed

*National Top 3 Halter Obstacle, 12 under, Clementine

*National Top 5 Hunter Over, 12 under, Clementine

*National Top Ten (6) Jumper over, 12 under, Clementine

*National Top Ten(7) Showmanship over, 8-12, Clementine


----------



## FoRebel (Sep 22, 2010)

Beautiful horses! Congratulations on all your accomplishments!


----------



## twister (Sep 22, 2010)

Beautiful horses, thanks for sharing your pictures

Yvonne


----------



## Leeana (Sep 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!! What an amazing Nationals (to say the least!)!!!!!! YEAH!!!!

You didn't take no foals??


----------



## susanne (Sep 22, 2010)

Erica, I am speechless, and that rarely happens!

...okay...got my voice back...

Exquisite horses, excellent presentation, exemplary role model for all.

I love them all, but Erica's Tiny Trotter of WallStreet is my kind of horse!


----------



## Devon (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats again erica !!!!

And now I know why FT wasnt in the ring lol..


----------



## ohmt (Sep 22, 2010)

GORGEOUS!! Every one of them!

Congrats on all of your well deserved wins and thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures


----------



## Reble (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh thanks Erica, excellent job.

You sure have grown up to be a lovely lady.

You do have some gorgeous horses.

Now, looking at all you showed and placed, boy I would be exhausted. I see you deserved all your winnings and have done a great job getting so many horses ready for the Nationals.

What an accomplishment.


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh WOW! Nice


----------



## Erica (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys...

There are several more (hundred...



) of photos on my facebook page if anyone is on facebook and wants to ponder through more CANDIDS, we are no where near good photographers; but there are lots more (and I have more to post on my facebook when I get a few extra mins)

Leeana -

I had entered all my Pharaoh kids, but ended up not taking them...as it was SO HOT this summer, I kept putting off weaning them! as I knew they would loose a lot of their condition weanling them in 115 degree heat we had all of July and August; and I had NO room in the trailer to haul dams up with them!

But I sure am excitied about them, of course I say that with baited breath as just Sunday I lost my favorite of all the foals I have ever had....one that I had plans on taking to Nationals for many years.


----------



## shadowpaints (Sep 22, 2010)

beautiful horses!! congrats on your winnings!! i only WISH that someday i will own one of your horses!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 22, 2010)

As always.. BEAUTIFUL horses! Congratulations on a job well done!

I believe Rockin and Knockn are my favorites.


----------



## O So (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow, that is impressive!!! Congrats on all the wins, big and small!!!





You really have some beautiful horses!!!


----------



## Frankie (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your pictures, I think you guys do a great job. Congratulations on a wonderful Nationals and for taking the time to share them with us. All the horses look great as do you and the 2 little ones. Where did Liston come from? I must of missed him. He sure is a handsome little guy and wow, he did so well!!

So sorry for the loss of your foal, none of those are easy.

And me, the non-pink person of ALL time, loves the pink jacket!

Again, huge congratulations!!


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 22, 2010)

Fantastic looking group of horses. Congrats on all your wins! Now how in the heck did you get all those trophies and all that loot home?


----------



## Tami (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats on a great show. The horses are stunning. I can't even pick a favorite......they are all my favorites.....


----------



## susanne (Sep 23, 2010)

I have to add...

Only once have I shown more than one horse in a show, and I was a nervous wreck! Then I see how many horses you groom and handle, along with mentoring your cousins, helping to run the Water'n Hole, AND being friendly and helpful to everyone else, I am simply amazed.


----------



## dannigirl (Sep 23, 2010)

Beautiful show horses and beautiful exhibitors. Not only were you perfectly dressed and neat, so were the young people that showed your horses. A person can actually see the shine on your boots and no dust on your black slacks and every hair in place. Shows you take as much pride in your appearance as you do in your horses. A wonderful joy to look at. Congratulations on your fantastic year.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 23, 2010)

They are all beautiful, but Total Knockout's head is to die for! Love the beautiful slope and tippy ears.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 23, 2010)

What beautiful horses! Congratulations Erica...your hard work and enthusiasm shows in each and every one of your turn outs. BTW....I love that photo of your stall set up with just the puppy laying in the center


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Sep 23, 2010)

obviously the horses are beautiful without saying - but what a wonderful show you had! The pictures are awesome - I was impressed with the change of clothes for each class LOL As usual, first class all the way!

You looked like a true experienced professional out there among the best of them! Happy for all your wins - you deserve it


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 23, 2010)

Big congrats Erica on a fabulous season for you and all your beauties.

So sorry about your lost foal

What a bunch of eye candy you have showered us all with on this post


----------



## ShaunaL (Sep 24, 2010)

The horses look amazing, Erica! Squirt and Heaven are my favorites but they are all so so gorgeous



:wub


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Sep 24, 2010)

Congrats to you and your horses, You have very well conditioned horses and what a Nationals you had, you must be on Cloud 9. Love your loud colored jackets as well. My husband shows all of our horses and I found him some very loud colored jackets so he doesn't get lost in the crowd.

I was hoping to make it up to the watering hole but with having some ongoing issues while at Nationals I was limited of my walking distances, thank goodness I had a scooter to help me out.


----------



## dgrminis (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats on all your wins... Your horses (and you) look great.... I am also sorry to read about your foal.... I am sure you will continue to do well in the ring



You should be very proud of yourself and your horses....


----------



## Allure Ranch (Sep 25, 2010)

_Congratulations.... and ALL your horses look fantastic_


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2010)

Erica, they are all so beautiful!!! I love the pictures







You and your horses did just amazing and it's not hard to see and understand why. Way to go BIG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erica (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!

All the horses are out in paddocks growing hair like crazy.....as well as their bellies have grown I think too :0 hehe....they are throughly enjoying "off season"


----------



## hairicane (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats on all your wins! I barely got to see u except when u were busy in the ring showing. Had a beautiful group for sure but Rockin just rocks my world! Love him.


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats on all of your wins!


----------

